# Good data allowance Vodafone abroad



## julesanian (Mar 6, 2019)

Just signed up for sim only, 100GB data per month, plus calls and texts with Vodafone on the recommendation by martins money tips. The main reason is that we can use the WHOLE 100GB data abroad, EE limit me to 15GB. What is not to like ?! 

Cheap Mobile Phone Contracts | Best SIM Free & Upgrade Deals


----------



## Mobilvetta (Mar 7, 2019)

julesanian said:


> Just signed up for sim only, 100GB data per month, plus calls and texts with Vodafone on the recommendation by martins money tips. The main reason is that we can use the WHOLE 100GB data abroad, EE limit me to 15GB. What is not to like ?!
> 
> Cheap Mobile Phone Contracts | Best SIM Free & Upgrade Deals
> 
> View attachment 70091



I've been using a Vodaphone sim whilst in Spain and Portugal and it has been faultless on 4G. I also have a 3 SIM in my phone and have hardly recieved any 4G, its mainly been 3G and then my wife has 20GB on her phone with 02, she received a message a week ago saying she has used the SIM out of the UK to much, she used it for less than the 60 days, but because she had used it for a few weeks abroad in December, they counted this into her allocation. They wanted to charge 0.49p per mb of data used if we continued to use data on her phone. 

I only just renewed her contract for 12 months in January with them too, but apparently that doesn't count as they class it as continuation of service unless you change the SIM and telephone number. I said to them well if it's classed as continuation of service and we have already been with you for 3 years then I will give you 30 days notice to cancel, oh no they said you can't do that unless you pay for the twelve months. I wish Vodaphone had been doing this deal in January as I would have bit there hands off. One thing for sure I won't be renewing with O2 again, just out of interest I went away on the 2nd November and returned on the 23rd December for Xmas, then went of again on the 19th January and I still haven't received any notification from 3 that I have been using my phone abroad for far to long, be interesting to see if I do get a message from 3 before I return to the UK, I did get a message though saying I have used 80% of my monthly allowance from them as I think I only get 19GB in Europe to use.


----------



## yorkieowl (Mar 7, 2019)

Yes we saw this offer yesterday at £15, hopefully it’s the way conracts  are going, and it’s still around at this price when our current one is up in Oct/Nov.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 7, 2019)

Two things ...

I believe that Three reset the clock, so to speak, every time you return to the UK.

Secondly Three does not provide 4G when roaming abroad. You will only get 3G.


----------



## carol (Mar 7, 2019)

When I bought my I pad recently I was told that it locks to the first data sim network inserted. Has anyone any experience of this?


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Mar 7, 2019)

julesanian said:


> Just signed up for sim only, 100GB data per month, plus calls and texts with Vodafone on the recommendation by martins money tips. The main reason is that we can use the WHOLE 100GB data abroad, EE limit me to 15GB. What is not to like ?!
> 
> Cheap Mobile Phone Contracts | Best SIM Free & Upgrade Deals
> 
> View attachment 70091



Sounds very good, I am tempted with this, I asked about tethering (I didn't specify abroad), and was told that you can use all the data to tether, and there is no fair usage policy on the unlimited minutes.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Mar 7, 2019)

carol said:


> When I bought my I pad recently I was told that it locks to the first data sim network inserted. Has anyone any experience of this?



I have never heard of that before, but then I don't purchase Apple products, it sounds odd to me.


----------



## Wully (Mar 7, 2019)

I got in touch with them today I got 3x the 100 GB deal for our phones and two sims for our iPads to share the data £55 a month for the lot think I was paying near that for one phone with half the data 3 years ago. Result


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 8, 2019)

As an ‘if it ain’t broke don’t fix it’ type I confess to being with vodaphone for at least 16 years, maybe longer? Hardly ever had problems with phone reception in UK over the years 

Nice to know this, even if not sure when/if will get abroad just yet


----------



## 2cv (Mar 8, 2019)

Certainly on i phones they don’t lock to the first sim. I tend to get hand-me-down phones which have been on other networks and they work no problem with a different sim.


----------



## Borders2 (Mar 8, 2019)

What we are looking for is different. 

We would like a PAYG sim for when we are out and about. Lodally we are on O2 as that is the only signal we can get in the house (on a good day that is) Are there any such deals around, PAYG typle data deals?

B2


----------



## 2cv (Mar 8, 2019)

Borders2 said:


> What we are looking for is different.
> 
> We would like a PAYG sim for when we are out and about. Lodally we are on O2 as that is the only signal we can get in the house (on a good day that is) Are there any such deals around, PAYG typle data deals?
> 
> B2



We have a very poor 3 signal at home but like having 3 because of their worldwide roaming. Part of their sofrware means that when at home the 3 sim uses the signal from the home wifi to produce “3 wifi call”, which in effect gives a performance from the phone similar to if there was a good 4g signal.


----------



## peter palance (Mar 8, 2019)

*i*



julesanian said:


> Just signed up for sim only, 100GB data per month, plus calls and texts with Vodafone on the recommendation by martins money tips. The main reason is that we can use the WHOLE 100GB data abroad, EE limit me to 15GB. What is not to like ?!
> 
> Cheap Mobile Phone Contracts | Best SIM Free & Upgrade Deals
> 
> View attachment 70091



i felt cheeted twice no thanks pj


----------



## harrow (Mar 8, 2019)

I found this on the web,

Do iPhones lock to first SIM?

If you purchased the directly from Apple through either one of their own stores or the Apple Store website it will be fully unlocked and remain so permanently.

If you purchase through a network or other mobile phone retailer it will either already be locked or will lock to the network of the first sim that is used.


----------



## harrow (Mar 8, 2019)

The iPhones you pay full price for (typically from the Apple Store) are unlocked by default. But an iPhone bought from a network, usually as part of an ongoing network plan, will be locked. ... It's relatively easy to find out if your iPhone is locked or unlocked, using either the Settings app or a SIM card.

To check if your iPhone is unlocked, there are two basic ways to do so. First, you can go into Settings and Cellular. If you see the Cellular Data Network option listed here your phone is unlocked. If you don't see this option, then most likely your phone has been locked by your carrier.


----------



## yorkieowl (Mar 8, 2019)

harrow said:


> The iPhones you pay full price for (typically from the Apple Store) are unlocked by default. But an iPhone bought from a network, usually as part of an ongoing network plan, will be locked. ... It's relatively easy to find out if your iPhone is locked or unlocked, using either the Settings app or a SIM card.
> 
> To check if your iPhone is unlocked, there are two basic ways to do so. First, you can go into Settings and Cellular. If you see the Cellular Data Network option listed here your phone is unlocked. If you don't see this option, then most likely your phone has been locked by your carrier.



Having had numerous hand me down iPhones, Ive only once had a problem where it was locked to a network, was easily solved by the original owner ringing up their network provider and asking them to unlock it to any network, but state again, has to be done by the original owner, hence why I would be cautious  buying off ebay/selling sites etc.


----------



## carol (Mar 8, 2019)

harrow said:


> I found this on the web,
> 
> Do iPhones lock to first SIM?
> 
> ...



I bought mine from John Lewis - unlocked but it was someone on the telephone from there who  said it ...


----------



## REC (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks so much for this post! My SIM only phone contract with three ran out 6/3 and I had forgotten! This post reminded me and gave me a good alternative.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Mar 10, 2019)

Same.  Just upgrading James’ phone for his birthday ... he must have one of the only still working original iPhone 5!  So looked at his Three contract and it was up in December.  Result ... a new Vodafone sim on its way to us.  Checked with Vodafone.... full data allowance can be used abroad, tethering OK.  Usage allowed for 4 months before they cut you off.  Only need to return to the UK for one day to reset the clock.  
Good to have another network provider as I felt we were a bit vulnerable with all our comms being with Three.
Thank you OP for tip off.


----------



## groyne (Mar 10, 2019)

It is possible to get the 100GB data for less, £13 pm if you use cashback redemption.





And an extra £10 back if you use the MSE voucher code.



I make that just over £12.16 pm.

If you go to Mobiles.co.uk through Quidco and use the MSE voucher, it could be another £10 off (if it tracks), which brings it down to £11.33 pm.:tongue:


----------

